# Ayuda con tarjeta wireless USB



## rudor (Feb 13, 2006)

HOLA AMIGOS ESTOY EN EL TEMA DE INTERNET Y TENGO UN VECINO CON INTERNET INALAMBRICO Y ME COMPRE UNA TARJETA MIRONET USB PERO QUIERO AUMENTAR LA GANANCIA YA QUE HE PROBADO CON UN COLADOR DE FIDEOS PERO HE OBTENIDO POCOS RESULTADOS, SI ALGUIEN TIENE UNA SUGERENCIA MEJOR PARA CONSTRUIR UNA PARABOLA SE AGRADECERIA


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 13, 2006)

Hola rudor! ... antes que nada te recomiendo escribir en misnusculas .. no se comprende mucho lo tuyo en mayusculas y dificulta la lectura .... pero por esta ves no hay drama .
Que es lo que querés hacer?, una antena de mejor recepcion ? .... explicate un poco mas ... saludos!

OFF-TOPPIC: esp ara "pedir prestado sin avisar" ancho de banda? ....


----------



## rudor (Feb 13, 2006)

Tengo una señal muy baja puedo navegar pero tengo cortes continuamente, la ideas es mejorar esta señal, nesesitaria agun consejo de que tipo de parabola usar y si tienes alguna formula para calcular la ganancia y el foco


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 14, 2006)

mmm ... te diria que vieses http://www.todoantenas.cl/ .... 
pero para calcular el foco podrias utilizar alguna herramienta de wardriving ....http://www.wardriving.com/ es un buen comienzo (en ingles) o http://bulma.net/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=2015 (noticia en español) ... para quien no lo sepa, wardriving (o warwalking ....) es una practica para descubrir accespoints o zonas de buena/mejor recepción de servicios inalambricos desprotegidos (que se vuelve muy adictiva si uno tiene una palm o laptop   )....


----------



## rudor (Feb 16, 2006)

Desde ya muchas gracias he podido sacar un mejor rendimiento de mi Targeta


----------

